
Ask HN: How does outline.com work? - rayvy
I&#x27;m pretty amazed that I can get around a paywall just by using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;outline.com&#x2F;www.[my url] . I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s nothing too crazy going on under the hood, but does anyone exactly how it works?
======
brad0
Just took a look at this, here's my guess.

\- Pretend they're a crawler such as Google and pull down the HTML,
potentially executing javascript

\- Once it's pulled down, clean it up using open source code such as
readability
[https://github.com/mozilla/readability](https://github.com/mozilla/readability)

\- Store that result as a document in a nosql database

Once they have pulled the article down once they don't need to get it again.

